# TFP 10% off Promo Code



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

TFP Offer ends June 2, 2009


----------



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

If you sign up for their 'pet rewards' or whatever they call it, they frequently send out 20-30% off 1 item (some restrictions) coupons good for Tues-Thurs. Of course, you have to go there to get it. So, it only works for people in eastern PA.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

10% off promotion has been extended. Still effective.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

*$1.99 Shipping* limited time


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Can you combine the 10% off and $1.99 shipping codes?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the 10% is gone. $1.99 shipping effective on purchases $100+.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That's right. The 10% off offer ended Tuesday 6/9/08. Sadly, we can only use one promotion per order.

"*Not valid on prior orders. Discount does not apply towards shipping and handling costs or additional shipping charges. Not valid on gift cards. Enter the appropriate promotion code at the shopping cart before checkout or give the appropriate code to a call center representative. _Only one promotion code per order. Not valid with other offers. Offer ends June 9, 2009._ Sale is only valid for the website and phone orders and is not offered in the retail store. Click here for promo code instructions."


----------

